# first hydrotherapy visit



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just took Zara for first hydrotherapy visit, nothing major wrong just a bit wobbly sometimes on legs, only 2 short bursts of swimming + Jacuzzi on first trip but this gradually builds up over time, not cheap but anything that gives her better quality of life must be good, and she enjoyed it and was not at all stressed , the people there where great with her




























john


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to say I missed that post, maybe like some others we are away enjoying the van you know, but a wonderful idea, might try on the wife, No I am not being sarcastic, they do have this for humans and I think this might help, but seeing a specialist tom, so will ask.
Before you ask, they suspect Parkinsons and her left leg is extremely weak and tends to make her fall over.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

John was kind enough to PM with this information regarding fat dog, it is something I will defiantly look into...

It all adds to the worth of replies to specific problems whatever they happen to be.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She certainly looks like she is enjoying it John

Aldra


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Our Chocolate Lab 'Syd' had Hydro Therapy after major surgery on his left rear leg. He had tore the tendon off the bone and their was so much damage the vet cut the bone out turned it 180 degrees and then screw and plated it. He then re-attached the tendon to the bone. 

I can recommend the Hydro Therapy as after each treatment Syd walked much better and genuinely seemed to be in less pain.

Syd has made a full, though long, recovery. He has been left with a longing for the Hydro Therapy pool. We know this as every time we are in the hot tub he sits by it with his paw on the side


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now I'm upset

You don't invite him into the hot tub??

I'm not even going to talk to you again :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## palujia (Aug 21, 2014)

We took Scampi, our rescue border terrier, for hydrotherapy after she damaged her cruciate ligament. It worked really well and she has no after effects n


----------

